# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Se declara el estado de emergencia en Michigan por contaminación del agua

## Jonasino

> El presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama, ha declarado el estado de emergencia en el estado de Michigan, en respuesta a una petición presentada por parte del gobernador estatal hace tan sólo unos días, debido a las malas condiciones en una zona afectada por agua contaminada.
> 
> El presidente ha ordenado que se entregue ayuda desde el Gobierno federal, como suplemento a los esfuerzos de respuesta locales y estatales, según ha anunciado la Casa Blanca en un comunicado.
> 
> Con esta decisión, se autoriza al departamento de Seguridad Nacional y a la Agencia Federal de Gestión de Emergencias (FEMA) a coordinar todo tipo de esfuerzos de socorro ante desastres "que tengan el propósito de aliviar el daño y el sufrimiento causado (...) en la población local" y de "proveer de asistencia apropiada", en definitiva, con el objetivo de salvar vidas y proteger la seguridad pública del estado y reducir --e incluso evitar-- la amenaza de catástrofe en el condado de Genesee.
> 
> La ciudad de Flint, en este condado, estaba anteriormente conectada al agua procedente de Detroit, pero en 2014 su alcalde escogió el río Flint como nueva fuente de suministro de la localidad. Si bien la composición del agua de este río es más corrosiva, el problema aumentó cuando al pasar por las tuberías de la ciudad, comenzó a desprenderse plomo y a integrarse éste en la corriente.
> 
> Con esta medida, la FEMA tiene autorización para "identificar, movilizar y suministrar a discreción equipo y recursos necesarios para aliviar los impactos de tal emergencia". Entre estas medidas, se incluyen la entrega de agua, filtros de agua, cartuchos de filtros, kits de ensayos de agua y otros artículos relacionados para un período de no más de 90 días.


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/estados...aminacion-agua

----------

